# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  AVR uz Linux

## Vinchi

Sveiki!

Vai kāds nevarētu pastāstīt kādu IDE izmantojat atmel softa kompilēšanai uz Linux?
Ar kādu programmatoru programmējat un kādus softus izmantojat?

Vai sakarīgi strādā kopā Eclipse + Avr gcc + Avrdude + AVRISP mkII ?

Kāda ir Jūsu pieredze šajā lietā?

----------


## Velko

Neizmantoju nekādu IDE. Kodu rediģēju ar GEdit vai Emacs (kā kuro reizi). Kompilēju ar avr-gcc, makefailus rakstu ar roku. Flashoju ar Avrdude + USBasp. Kompilēšanu un flashoshanu laižu no komandrindas.

Par Eclipse nezinu, bet visam pārējam vajadzētu normāli darboties kopā.

----------


## Delfins

Eclipse/IDE jau neko citu nedara kā tikai taisa Makefailu vai izpilda secīgi to pašu pēc settingiem  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Kaut kā neizdevās palaist AVRISP mkII uz linux.

AVRDUDE saka ka nav nokompilēts ar usb kaut kan pirms liku virsū AVRDUDE usblib bija.  :: 

Šķiet ka pie vainas varētu būt mans distributīvs būs jāpamēģina ar KUbuntu.

----------


## Delfins

nu nav svarīgi vai ir usblib, svarīgi vai pie kompilēšanas bija pareizais switch.

----------


## Velko

Ko rāda _ldd /usr/bin/avrdude_ ?
Sarakstā vajadzētu parādīties libusb.

Ja liki gatavu paku, tad kā nu sakompilēts tā ir (atkarīgs no tā, vai distras maintainerim kompilējot bija tas libs uzlikts). Kompilējot pašam no sourcēm ./configure vajadzētu atrast tādu libu, ja ir.

Ubuntu versijā vajadzētu būt (vismaz Debianam paka nāk ar visu USB supportu).

----------


## Delfins

Kas pa distru? vai libus pats liki?
Es piem. izmantoju slack un libus lieku pats, tikai to ko vajag (nav saistīts tieši ar elektroniku un flešošanu), kad kompilēju no sourcēm php/http/dbserverus vienmēr lieku tikai tādus switčus kādus vajag, nevis defaulto.

----------


## Vinchi

Man tagad virsū ir opensuse, ubunts uz mana dzelža pamatīgi ģļukoja.

Usb libs jau bija ieinstalēts. AVRDUDE liku no repositorija.
Vakarā pamēģināšu pats nokompilēt.

Pagaidām paldies par ieteikumiem.

----------


## Delfins

Ja usblibs līki uzlicies, tad vērts pielabot:
/etc/ld.so.conf

un izlaist $ldconfig

----------


## kabis

Es lietoju kontrollerlab. Pagaidām esmu apmierināts. Vienīgais, kas tur vēl nav gatavs, tas ir debugger. Varbūt kāds var ieteikt kādu debugeri priekš Linux??

----------

